# Target stand plans



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

Does anyone know where I can get plans to build a square target frame for the 122cm round target mat? The local games just bought 2 metal ones with a pipe running up the middle of the back of the gold and I hit it acouple of times today. NOT FUN. Told them I would build some wood ones.
Thanks for all help.


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

You can try this one or this one. Both work very well.


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

*Thanks*

That's just what I was looking for:wink:


----------



## JOADMom (Jan 27, 2005)

http://www.texasarchery.org/L1/DocumentsRecords.htm

Go to the above link - scroll down to Archery Related Documents & "What's New" and then continue on down to "T". There are a few different plans available. TSAA to the rescue again!


----------



## Artemis (Feb 15, 2005)

A couple of pointers from our experience building from the plans on TSAA's website (btw, thanks TSAA for having so much good info!):

1) If you are planning to haul the stand in your truck, measure your truck bed first and see if you need to alter the plans a bit. A few of us found that we needed to make them 2" shorter so that we can close the gate.... this doesn't affect the stand's integrity.

2) The Scott stand needs a cross brace in the back to stabilize the stand better. What Mr. Branson says is absolutely true: American 2" wood is actually 1 3/4" which makes a wobbly stand. He's fixed the problem with the big plywood braces.

Have fun with woodshop!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Artemis said:


> A couple of pointers from our experience building from the plans on TSAA's website (btw, thanks TSAA for having so much good info!):
> 
> 1) If you are planning to haul the stand in your truck, measure your truck bed first and see if you need to alter the plans a bit. A few of us found that we needed to make them 2" shorter so that we can close the gate.... this doesn't affect the stand's integrity.
> 
> ...



we built seven of the scott style but rather than a 36" width we went with 30 (due to the lumber we had) and that made the target sit up just a bit higher which is good for us since we shoot on a slight downward slope) Its true that the back needs a cross brace as well


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Check this one out. Very good detailed instructions.

Go to the site http://www.archersofcaledon.org/ then click on Potpourri then go to the very bottom link where it says target butt stand.

Cheers,


----------

